# Black Yote (pics)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've never hunted predators, but I think I'm gonna attempt it after getting multiple pics of this guy over several days.

These pics were taken on my buddies property. He won't let me trap there because he's scared of incidentals on neighbors dogs, but gave me the green to shoot all the yotes I could.

He's been getting pics after dark in the evening, but I see far more yotes while deer and turkey hunting in the morning. Should I set up and call in the morn or eve?


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

wow thats awsome go get em'!


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Your cuddeback takes pretty good pics and coyotes must not mind the flash to bad. I might have to get one.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

He looks quite a bit bigger than that first yote. I know that yotes can have different color phases, but I wonder if he is a bit of a mix with a dog? The length of his neck in the second picture seems unlike a coyote. Pretty unique either way. Good luck.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Go to the local taxidermists and see if they have any carcasses they want to get rid of. If they do set them out feed them for a while and then hunt them at the times they are coming into the bait.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I should have a beaver carcass or 3 after my next check. I'll stake one down out there and see when they're visiting.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Freeze the carcass up real good so they have to work at it and not eat the entire carcass at once.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck on getten this one Jason. That would make for an excellent mount, or rug. 
The carcass thing is a great idea, set the camera over it and find out times they come for a free meal. Its fun as hell hunten them with the electronic calls. I charged up the batteries last night on my Fox Pro............its go time. :evil:


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cool! I'd consider a full body mount if I was fortunate enough to take one that color.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd slip in there just before dark and do some calling.Good luck,hope you get'em.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cant wait to see your post when you get him!
Good Luck!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

looks big too! what an awesome trophy. at least it would be for me! doesnt matter night or morning, get out and call when you can. Also dont forget to play your wind in your favor. My favorite setup is the speaker and a furry decoy downwind 50 yards or so in an open field. just make sure you can see and shoot the down wind side of you.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a little more time now to post so...Another thing on bait. I freeze up chunked meat in a plastic pail with water in it make sure the meat is heaped up and have a length of chain with a swivel on it in the middle of the pail. Once frozen, break the pail off the frozen meat scicle and stake it out. The first hunt is the best hunt and sometimes it pays to be set up down wind of where they stage to scent check the bait. Once they are on to you its pretty much game over. If it were me i would bait it, watch the times recorded on the cam and then set up. IF you have an e caller and you havent had any luck with the bait then i would probably try a few yips and barks in real short intervals. Up here in the north these doggies have heard a thousand different rabbit calls a thousand different times.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

So I wonder what is he smelling in that 3 rd picture to make him tuck his tail.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty cool! I've seen one black on emy self and wouold love to nail him. I butcher my own deer and save the craps and carcasses for the yotes. It's just about time to stake them out. Good luck getting a crack at him.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I have a little more time now to post so...Another thing on bait. I freeze up chunked meat in a plastic pail with water in it make sure the meat is heaped up and have a length of chain with a swivel on it in the middle of the pail. Once frozen, break the pail off the frozen meat scicle and stake it out. The first hunt is the best hunt and sometimes it pays to be set up down wind of where they stage to scent check the bait. Once they are on to you its pretty much game over. If it were me i would bait it, watch the times recorded on the cam and then set up. IF you have an e caller and you havent had any luck with the bait then i would probably try a few yips and barks in real short intervals. Up here in the north these doggies have heard a thousand different rabbit calls a thousand different times.


One more thing. Something to think about. If you realy want this particular dawg i would strategize a hunt for him specificaly and not call at random taking a chance at getting busted by other yotes. These things are probably the hardest animals i have ever hunted and need to be treated accordingly. Like a steelhead is a fish of a thousand casts so a coyote is a target of a thousand sits. And you pretty much only get one chance at an individual.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

That would most definatly be a nice trophy... Good luck, and remember the pic's/report when you get it


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd suggest you be set up before 7:49.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you really really want that particular dog i would not hunt it. Odds are unless you are a experienced coyote hunter you may just educate the dog and spook it out of the area for good. If you intend to hunt him i would seek help from someone to guide the hunt for you.

I would get some help from a experienced canine trapper and try to trap the dog first. If after a couple weeks; maybe a month and you have no trap action; then i might explore more hunting methods.

I consider myself a pretty good deer hunter.......but i can't shake a stick at these dogs. I been hunting 'em all winter now and its tough! No shots even taken yet.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Best of luckon the quest for the black one.

A hunter told me he seen a black wolf two different times crossing the field on the farm next to where I am trapping. I told him that it was probably a dark phase coyote. I hope to see him up close one of these mornings. (Every morning is like Christmas morning!)


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> If you really really want that particular dog i would not hunt it. Odds are unless you are a experienced coyote hunter you may just educate the dog and spook it out of the area for good. If you intend to hunt him i would seek help from someone to guide the hunt for you.
> 
> I would get some help from a experienced canine trapper and try to trap the dog first. If after a couple weeks; maybe a month and you have no trap action; then i might explore more hunting methods.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty good deer hunter.......but i can't shake a stick at these dogs. I been hunting 'em all winter now and its tough! No shots even taken yet.


 
I'd like to attempt trapping, but they won't let me.

I also consider myself a fair deer hunter, but I know these yotes are gonna make a fool of me.

I can only try though!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't believe this actually happens, "spook it out of the area for good". Otherwise animals would not have a home territory. Just stop and think about deer season. How many times through the course of bow season, rifle season, muzzle loader season, rabbit season, squirrel season, bird season do you suppose white tails smell humans on state land? Unless, a buck follows a hot doe, deer rarely leave their home range, and if they do they return within 24 hours.

Educated yes I agree that animals can quickly become educated, but that isn't the same thing as spooked out of an area.

If you go after the black dawg, make sure you can take advantage of the wind, and setup to get him when he tries to get down wind. Good luck.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

He's back again, this time chasing a deer!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

It appears that this is quite a travel lane for coyotes. If it were me, and I was hunting this specific animal on private land. I'd contact the DNR, get a road-kill permit, put a deer carcass on the edge of that field, set up a blind at least 100 yards downwind of the carcass, and sit and wait for him. 

He can't be too afraid of human scent, since you've been out there multiple times to retrieve cards from the camera, yet he still returns to the area. Good luck and hopefully you'll be putting your tax money to work for a good taxidermist


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

That picture is priceless!!!

You should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Too cool!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...did you see my Coyote hunt in the video section?

...White Lake isn't that far away...


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> He's back again, this time chasing a deer!


 You should send this picture to cuddeback, I bet they would use it in advertising! Awesome!


----------

